# What happens to Garlic Cloves after a month?



## crimbfighter (Mar 17, 2016)

They start growing again! Both shot with my pre Ai Nikkor 55mm f/3.5 @ oooh, f/16 I think.

1.




2. And a closer one.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 17, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 17, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Cool!


Thanks! I might actually plant some of these cloves to see what grows.


----------



## Designer (Mar 17, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> I might actually plant some of these cloves to see what grows.


Garlic?


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 17, 2016)

Designer said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > I might actually plant some of these cloves to see what grows.
> ...


Ha! Touché... I mean what the plant looks like...


----------



## Designer (Mar 17, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > crimbfighter said:
> ...


Oh.


----------



## JamesScott86 (Mar 18, 2016)

Excellent captures - well taken.


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 18, 2016)

JamesScott86 said:


> Excellent captures - well taken.


Thank you!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 18, 2016)

Boy, I really like the second one.  

REALLY LIKE IT.


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 18, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> Boy, I really like the second one.
> 
> REALLY LIKE IT.


Thanks!


----------



## Watchful (Mar 18, 2016)

Onions and potatoes do that too. 
Beef doesn't.

The second pic is good.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 18, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Beef doesn't.


Hmmmm, maybe it needs better light? Have you tried putting it in soil? 



Gary A. said:


> Nice.


Thanks Gary!


----------

